# beer30 tournament



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

2 weeks ---same winner. What is your forum name? you will be brought down. 
why is noone posting about this? 
WHAT are the official rules?


----------



## Mossy horn (May 21, 2011)

actually Tiger won for the 3rd week in a row tonight with 6.2 lbs. the tournament is every thursday evening, the fee is $20 per boat which includes launch. blast off at 5 pm and must be back at the launch by 8 pm or dq. each boat, which can be a 1 or 2 man team, is allowed 5 fish, at least 12 inches each. no boats within 30 yds of another. no boats in the water before registration which begins at 4 pm. weigh in is on the deck behind beer:30. 1st and 2nd place plus a lunker is paid.


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

Collins craft. I am the one with my hands glued together with one crankbait last week. I am not hiding behind a "forum " name. I just want fair and honest play.


----------



## Basscatcher37 (May 25, 2012)

I think that live wells need to be.checked cause anyone can go out that day and catch fish and have them in the live well before the tournament.then they can go out like there fishing and just be out for joy riding


----------



## Mossy horn (May 21, 2011)

yea checking the livewells is something we discussed last week and will begin tomorrow. i dont think cheating has been a problem thus far, but we do want to keep things honest and fair as well. thanks for the suggestion


----------

